# brauche unbedingt hilfe



## mi2g (18. Jun 2005)

hallo zusammen
also die frage ist mir peinlich aber es ist so: 
ich sollte noch extrem viel lernen für die schule wir haben zwischenprüfungen in 1.5 Wochen. 

jetzt hab ich aber noch eine java projekt, dass ich erledigen muss bis am dienstag. leider war ich einmal in der schule krank und am anderen mal konnte ich nicht in die schule gehen, deswegen hab ich noch nicht mal anfangen können. 

falls jemand gerade zu hause ein projekt herumliegen hat, wäre es extrem nett wenn er mir das schicken könnte. 

die anforderungen sind:
- graphische oberfläche oder konsole
- min. 3 klassen
- min. 5 methoden
- min 6. graphische objekte (buttons, edit - felder)


ich danke schonmal im vorraus. 
gruss 
patrick


----------



## Beni (18. Jun 2005)

Erfüllt deine Anforderungen, dürfte aber ein bisschen auffällig sein.

Die knappe Stunde Zeit um selbst was zu machen, wirst du ja wohl noch haben...  :bloed:


----------



## mi2g (18. Jun 2005)

danke schonmal. 
leider kann ich gar nicht zeichnen in dem programm. 
ist wahrscheinlich schon ein bisschen auffällig. ist fast ein bisschen zu schwer. oder meinst du nicht?
ja ne stunde würde vielleicht schon gehen, aber das würde bei mir auf jedenfall länger gehen.


----------



## Reality (18. Jun 2005)

Den Kinderkram kannst du schnell machen.
Junge du hast 1,5 Wochen Zeit und im schlimmsten Fall brauchst du ein Tag, wenn du sehr ungeübt bist.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## mi2g (18. Jun 2005)

ne dass muss ich am dienstag abgeben und dann noch dokumentieren. und ich bin nicht ungeübt, sondern hab keinen plan.


----------



## Roar (18. Jun 2005)

du hast keinen plan weil du 2 stunden nicht da warst? ihr habt java sicher länger als 2 tage besprochen....


----------



## Reality (18. Jun 2005)

Es gibt so viele Tutorials und E-Books im Netz...
Du kannst innerhalb eines Tages den Stundenplan für die nächsten Wochen Unterrichtsstoff erarbeiten!

EDIT: Hier ein E-Book: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## mi2g (19. Jun 2005)

danke schonmal. 
aber hat niemand gerade ein projekt parat?


----------



## Beni (19. Jun 2005)

In den 23h die du hier auf eine Antwort wartest, hättest du das Ganze schon längstens selbst geschrieben... (und nein, ich hab kein solches Projekt auf der Festplatte).


----------



## mi2g (19. Jun 2005)

nein ich kann es nicht schreiben, wie oft soll ich es noch sagen.  :cry:


----------



## Beni (19. Jun 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin, etwas unfrendlich zu wirken...

Du gehörst in die Gattung "Faultiere"! Für ein "Projekt" hat man normalerweise mehrere Wochen/Monate Zeit. Dass ihr nur 3 Tage Zeit kriegt, glaub ich dir nicht.
hast du garantiert Kollegen die dieselbe Aufgabe haben, einer davon könnte dir helfen.
hast du einen Lehrer (oder Prof.) der dir ebenfalls helfen könnte (es ist sogar seine Aufgabe, er bekommt dafür Geld).
ist die Aufgabe lächerlich, mit etwas suchen findest du tonnenweise Material im Netz.
ist die Aufgabe lächerlich, sogar meine Mutter könnte sie innert einem Tag lösen.
versuchst du hier auf die Tränendüse zu drücken, was mich (und viele andere) garantiert nicht beeindruckt.
Werden in diesem Forum sowieso keine Hausaufgaben gelöst... die Chancen dass die jemand anders hilft, sind eher klein.
Hast du gar keinen Nutzen, wenn hier jemand eine Lösung postet. Entweder verstehst du nicht, was derjenige macht; sein Code ist derart anders, dass für jeden klar ist, dass der Code nicht von dir kommt; oder du hast nix dabei gelernt, und fällst durch die Prüfung.
Je länger du hier auf ein Wunder wartest, desto kleiner werden deine Chancen noch was ordentliches selbst zu schreiben.
ist Eigeninitiative verlangt. Wenn du die Hausaufgaben nicht lösen kannst, bist du vielleicht an der falschen Schule. Zum lösen gehört halt nicht immer nur die Lösung hinzuschreiben, sondern auch Infos über die Aufgabe zu suchen. Online-Bücher zu diesen Themen gibt es mehr als genug.
Solltest du konkrete Fragen haben (hat jemand eine Idee, was ich schreiben könnte, wieso reagiert mein Button nicht, wieso verschwindet mein Textfeld, warum wird das if nie aufgerufen?), wird hier ein wesentlich freundlicherer (und für dich nützlicherer) Umgangston herrschen, dann wird dir (wahrscheinlich) sogar jemand einen Teil des Codes schreiben.
P.S. und wer etwas Sarkasmus in dem Text findet, kann ihn für sich behalten :wink:

P.P.S Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Daran ändert auch nichts, dass wir hier in der "Aufgaben und Gesuche"-Rubrik sind. Zwar ist das eine eigene Rubrik, aber die Benutzer sind dieselben wie in den anderen Teilen des Forums.


----------



## Destiny1985 (20. Jun 2005)

www.java-forum.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aufgaben und Gesuche
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir hier eure Hausaufgaben lösen, bei einigermaßen konkreten Fragen, wo man merkt, dass sich schon selber Gedanken gemacht worden sind, helfen wir aber gern.


----------

